# What are you thinking right now....? GO!



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

I have to pee and get off this message board.......


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 4, 2016)

I love women with big butts; I'm seeing an actress with a very nice tuckus.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> I love women with big butts; I'm seeing an actress with a very nice tuckus.



Jennifer Lopez?
Beyonce?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm wondering if I can eat anything with this sore throat... I'm also wondering why I am still here.....


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm wondering why I clicked on this thread.


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> > I love women with big butts; I'm seeing an actress with a very nice tuckus.
> ...



Not really a fan of either but I liked J-Lo's rump when she first became popular haha.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

I never notice a guys butt

Upper body build, eyes, hands and face.  Love nice muscles but not like body builder abnormal ones....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2016)

Kasich needs to take OH is what I am thinking.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

I've never been with a strong muscular guy.
I always thought it would be neat if they could hold me up and do me with my legs wrapped around them while he was standing.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kasich needs to take OH is what I am thinking.



yeah well you are such a serious nice guy.... whom I adore..... what % odds do you give him?


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I've never been with a strong muscular guy.
> I always thought it would be neat if they could hold me up and do me with my legs wrapped around them while he was standing.



I've seen that in some Adult-films...those (guy-girl) really aren't my favorite Adult-films though.  I love girl-girl.

Why do you suppose so many men like to watch women go at it with each other?


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi is a c*nt.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> Bonzi is a c*nt.



where the heck did that come from?  what'd I ever to do you! oh nothing, nevermind...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm wondering if you'll see this before you go.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been with a strong muscular guy.
> ...



Cause you get to see 2 nekkid girls at once.. I would think most straight men would rather not really see a guy naked.... plus it's naughty


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> I'm wondering if you'll see this before you go.



me? you mean Aaron's post? I don't mind being called that really.. people think it's offensive. Not sure why....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

oh!   I know why he called me that.... but I'm not gonna mention it....... I was a bad bad girl.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

if I stop getting alerts I will leave.. either that or when hubby gets off the phone!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 4, 2016)

5....4....3.....2...1.... gone!


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I've never been with a strong muscular guy.
> I always thought it would be neat if they could hold me up and do me with my legs wrapped around them while he was standing.




Tried that once. Fell over and hit her head on the coffee table, and my back was sore for a week. It's supposed to be fun, not a Olympic training workout.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to pee and get off this message board.......



I'm thinking maybe a nap or ice-cream.

This one, OMG too much....I hate the drink Bailey's Irish Cream, but the ice-cream....OMG too much


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 4, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm wondering why I clicked on this thread.



I'm glad I did, I got to see your avatar, the cute bears drinking from baby bottle


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Kasich needs to take OH is what I am thinking.
> ...


He may take OH.  The only way he could be the nominee is if he gets it out of a contested convention.  I would not be surprised to see him as the VP candidate.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 4, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been with a strong muscular guy.
> ...


It's a visual thing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to pee and get off this message board.......



I'm also thinking which I prefer Béla Bartók's "String Quartet No. 2" or his "String Quartet No. 4" (out of his "String Quartets" I-VI)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 4, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Typical man


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> ...


And you expected... What.lol.

Seriously. Men are more turned on by visual stimulus.

Women are aroused by the physical and emotional aspect.

Or, I could be seriously mistaken and expecting a backlash of epic proportions!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 4, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



No I think in general you're correct


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> 5....4....3.....2...1.... gone!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> This one, OMG too much...*.I hate the drink Bailey's Irish Cream, *but the ice-cream....OMG too much


Maybe you are drinking it in the wrong way. 
This is how you drink it. Irish car bomb style.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > 5....4....3.....2...1.... gone!


----------



## Marianne (Mar 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to pee and get off this message board.......


Why can't this penis taste like chocolate?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 4, 2016)

Does Bonzi have big tits.................


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 4, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to pee and get off this message board.......
> ...




I'll dip it in chocolate if that's what you want.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 4, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Uh no I have enough thanks. Besides it's not the same. Penis' should be made of chocolate.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Why can't this penis taste like chocolate?


It would probably do if you dipped it into ganache before you sprang into action...


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Marianne said:


> Not the same. Penis' should be made of chocolate.


I do not think it would be a good idea. Use it once and it is gone for good. Wouldn't matter where you used it.... either way it would melt away. But you can form your own from chocolate>>>chocolate sculpturing.... (did that help?)


----------



## Marianne (Mar 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same. Penis' should be made of chocolate.
> ...



 I guess you're right. I'll have to settle for a candy one.


----------



## BULLDOG (Mar 4, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> > Not the same. Penis' should be made of chocolate.
> ...




Melts in your mouth.......not in your hand.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

Marianne said:


> I guess you're right. I'll have to settle for a candy one.


Where did you say you lived?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to pee and get off this message board.......
> ...



You would probably love a mudslide!    I'm not much of a drinker, but these are SOOO good.  

The *Mudslide* is a decadent mix of vodka, Kahlua and Bailey's Irish Cream. Perfect for sipping in warm weather, this frozen cocktail is rich, sweet and very, very cold. This summer, ditch your cocktail shaker, bust out the blender and knock back this creamy concoction.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

^^^

Like a chocolate milk shake!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 4, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Like a chocolate milk shake!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 4, 2016)

There is a local Chinese restaurant in my area that makes a drink called a Jolly Rancher.  It takes just like the candies.  I don't even know what is in them, but OMG, those things can be dangerous.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to pee and get off this message board.......
> ...



My personal favorite of Haagen Dazs is:


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'm wondering why I clicked on this thread.



Curiosity killed the cat....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



In general that's probably right, but, we are all different.
I just like a guy that is wildly turned on by me, to the point that he loses control.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Hey!  Mad at me again?????!!!!! ... pfft!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Does Bonzi have big tits.................



Average.  Not big, not small....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Bonzi have big tits.................
> ...


So they are grape fruits that are squeezable.................


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

I am thinking why the hell am I up this early on a day off.....................geesh..........


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> I am thinking why the hell am I up this early on a day off.....................geesh..........


I guess you wanted to talk about Bonzi's tits...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking why the hell am I up this early on a day off.....................geesh..........
> ...


Nothing wrong with tits..................I love women's titties..............they know it and love it.............which is why they show off in public


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


What King Kong?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Does Bonzi have big tits.................
> ...


Over a handful is a waste!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Wow... tits experts are coming out of the woodwork....


----------



## blastoff (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm thinking I better think of something, quick!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Even statues like tits......


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking why the hell am I up this early on a day off.....................geesh..........
> ...


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


Speaking of King Kong!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I have a pic in one of the threads on here. I mean, wearing a normal top!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Wow... tits experts are coming out of the woodwork....


Many years of study!

Crammed for the finals!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have a pic in one of the threads on here. I mean, wearing a normal top!


Gotta ask............why is your avatar molesting a mail box?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pic in one of the threads on here. I mean, wearing a normal top!
> ...


She's...
Oh never mind...
I got it.
LOL.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have a pic in one of the threads on here. I mean, wearing a normal top!
> ...



damn!  I have to change my avatar again!
the last one was supposed to be me teasing a guy, but, people said it looked like a bossy woman or dominatrix!

this one is supposed to be me grabbing a guys leg and holding on (subservient) and instead looks like a mailbox!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


>


Ouch!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice... Um!

Pigtails.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

.... not feeding the boob fetish here... (no pun intended...)


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Now you change the subject with your avatar...............what am I thinking...............well I was thinking about tits.........and now I'm thinking about ass.............


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




even this avatar is not right... I shrunk it like 10 times and can not get it to be the way I want it... pfft!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Got milk!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... not feeding the boob fetish here... (no pun intended...)


Aren't you proud of your boobies........


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .... not feeding the boob fetish here... (no pun intended...)
> ...



yes, they are pretty decent.... I like them enough to have played with them on many occasions.  It's kinda cool being a girl/woman that way!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I need to get motivated and post pics.  I just hate having to get all pretty and take pics of myself, seem very vain plus it's a lot easier to sit around and be lazy with my hair up, glasses on sitting on the couch with blanket!

sexy huh?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Right now I'm thinking why I can't find a good avatar.....
And why I let certain people distract me so much!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



shit... you want a like to me in a normal top I mean, you can't even see my head.... I forget why I posted it.  I think saveliberty was asking me about my boobs or something....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I need to get motivated and post pics.  I just hate having to get all pretty and take pics of myself, seem very vain plus it's a lot easier to sit around and be lazy with my hair up, glasses on sitting on the couch with blanket!
> 
> sexy huh?


like this....


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Not necessary.

Just poking fun.

I'm sure they are quite lovely.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... not feeding the boob fetish here... (no pun intended...)


I beg to differ... it is not a fetish...definitely not a fetish...absolutely not a fetish...we are mammals loving mammaries


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .... not feeding the boob fetish here... (no pun intended...)
> ...


It's a fetish!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Why would you treat teddy that way?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> yes, they are pretty decent.... I like them enough to have played with them on many occasions. It's kinda cool being a girl/woman that way!


You are definitely awake now!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> It's a fetish!


Not....


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

So are the rest of us...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Now for the butt section of the thread.

Shake it for me baby.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

That's all it takes to get you guys going?  Gee whiz!  When was the last time you all saw some boobies?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Why would you treat teddy that way?



Well, most grown women do not walk around carrying teddy bears.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> That's all it takes to get you guys going?  Gee whiz!  When was the last time you all saw some boobies?


Why just an hour ago.  But she is now asleep..........................


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> That's all it takes to get you guys going?  Gee whiz!  When was the last time you all saw some boobies?


You got some?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 5, 2016)

I am thinking the same thing I always do when I log in here: that liberals are the scum of the earth.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you treat teddy that way?
> ...


What bear........................


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > That's all it takes to get you guys going?  Gee whiz!  When was the last time you all saw some boobies?
> ...



Oh come on!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

PredFan said:


> I am thinking the same thing I always do when I log in here: that liberals are the scum of the earth.


geesh don't screw up the tits and ass thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking the same thing I always do when I log in here: that liberals are the scum of the earth.
> ...



He's a party pooper, isn't he?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm not in the dog house right now.............wife has tits............reality..........


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, most grown women do not walk around carrying teddy bears.


But many of them have nice asses.... We, guys focus on the ass... you focus on teddy bears...


----------



## PredFan (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking the same thing I always do when I log in here: that liberals are the scum of the earth.
> ...



Well sorry, I didn't read the thread first, I just answered the question honestly.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



You are a dog though.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, most grown women do not walk around carrying teddy bears.
> ...



Post some guy's asses, and maybe I'd pay attention.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Come on guys, don't be shy!  Post some of your best ass pics.    We are waiting!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Post *some guy's asses,* and maybe I'd pay attention. Lol.


Ewww.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > yes, they are pretty decent.... I like them enough to have played with them on many occasions. It's kinda cool being a girl/woman that way!
> ...



yep.  Almost done with my coffee


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I just want to see faces.... (mens)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just want to see faces.... (mens)



tennis anyone?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just want to see faces.... (mens)


This is interesting. The diversity of who wants to see what. You, men's faces; ChrisL, men's asses; Ravi, Trump's dick....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just want to see faces.... (mens)



Sometimes, it's the same thing, right?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

PredFan said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You read it right........we just diverted the thread.  LOL


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to see faces.... (mens)
> ...



I wonder if he spray tans that too?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I wonder if he spray tans that too?


OK.. now Trump's dick viewers are increasing in numbers....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Ass, tits, pussy.  You all worked up now?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he spray tans that too?
> ...



I'd take a peek at it, out of morbid curiosity.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sometimes, it's the same thing, right?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ass, tits, pussy.  You all worked up now?


You seem to be in a good mood. Did you get lucky last night?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, it's the same thing, right?



Well, I would!  Just being honest.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

there's no topic, just whatever you are thinking....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well Rubio says it small................You could end that debate question for us once and for all.............

BTW........how would Rubio know...............


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> there's no topic, just* whatever you are thinking...*.


You know what I am thinking......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ass, tits, pussy.  You all worked up now?
> ...



If you count posting here as getting lucky!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Oops, he must have been peeking!  Maybe Melania told him.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Speaking of bums, I saw this picture of a body builder's bum, and it was the weirdest looking thing.  Looked like a croissant.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> If you count posting here as getting lucky!


Uh.. I am sorry... how about tonight? Are you free?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Oops, he must have been peeking! *Maybe Melania told him.*


Pillow talk?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



No problem. Boobs, ass, I'm a big fan.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If you count posting here as getting lucky!
> ...



Honestly, I have been working so much lately that all I think about is sleeping.  Is that romantic?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > there's no topic, just* whatever you are thinking...*.
> ...



Yeah... like every other guy on here....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

PredFan said:


> No problem. Boobs, ass,* I'm a big fan.*


No doubt...even half of your name says it...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


A little sleep aid and tension relief never hurt anything......................


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Honestly, I have been working so much lately that all I think about is *sleeping. Is that romantic?*


Well, it could be...depending if you sleep in your birthday suit or not....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Yeah... like every other guy on here....


Shit! What was that about? Every other guy.... Pfft...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yep, and in the world........................because men will be men unless they are from some place like San Fran...............


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... like every other guy on here....
> ...


She just ditched you...............


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



nah, we have an open relationship


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



so eagle.....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so eagle.....


WTF???? Hey!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

It sucks when you body says sleep, but your brain says nooooo, let's think about stuff!  All kinds of stuff!  Grrrrr.  I was up until after 2 a.m. last night and I woke up at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > so eagle.....
> ...



so much for the open relationship......... I guess it's only one way....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



No way would I ever agree to such an "arrangement."    IMO, that's gross!  Ewww.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> so much for the open relationship......... I guess it's only one way....


You are very reasonable!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


so..........Bonzi.........it changes the game not one bit..............men like tits and ass...........women like tight fitting jeans to show that ass off and shirts that let the titties show...................

Then they go..........he was looking at my titties................WELL DUH.........of course we are..................

My wife used to wear Daisy Duke style shorts.............then she'd come home.....I don't understand why men follow me in the store..................

WELL DUH................and I'd say reserve those Daisy Dukes for me.

Just saying.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Seriously though, I wonder why any woman would consider such a relationship.  I have to believe that they are kind of desperate to hang onto the guy at any cost.  It's usually not in a woman's nature to "share" her man with other women.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > so much for the open relationship......... I guess it's only one way....
> ...



only at a distance


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> It sucks when you body says sleep, but your brain says nooooo, let's think about stuff! All kinds of stuff! Grrrrr. I was up until after 2 a.m. last night and I woke up at 7:30 this morning.


When you wake up during night sleep and cannot go back to sleep or cannot fall asleep when going to bed get up and do something else, then try it again... If you toss back and forth it is worse...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

If I was with a guy and he told me he wanted to "see" other women . . . I would pop in the eyeball with my tiny fists of fury!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It sucks when you body says sleep, but your brain says nooooo, let's think about stuff! All kinds of stuff! Grrrrr. I was up until after 2 a.m. last night and I woke up at 7:30 this morning.
> ...



I've been pulling a lot of graveyard shifts, so that's why.  My body AND mind are still not accustomed.  I don't feel tired at all when I'm at work though.  When I'm done with work, I have a hard time unwinding actually.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> If I was with a guy and he told me he wanted to "see" other women . . . I would pop in the eyeball with* my tiny fists of fury!*


You got tiny hands? Uh... that's pretty darn good...even small things look big in them...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There is a remedy..................


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> If I was with a guy and he told me he wanted to "see" other women . . . I would pop in the eyeball with my tiny fists of fury!



all men want to see other women.  If you think a guy will only want and lust after you for eternity you're nuts.
But I agree, he should not say it out loud to you!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I have a friend who is very well endowed in the breastesses.    She really does not like men looking at them.  She even wears a T-shirt at the beach.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I would say when I go to the beach most are not like her then.............Bikini's all over the place...............She is an exception and there are more like her..............but far more who let it hang out.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have a friend who is very well endowed in the breastesses.  She really does not like men looking at them. She even wears a T-shirt at the beach.


Yeah... I don't know what's with women. Some with nice tits wear padded bras to avoid "head lights on" visibility....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If I was with a guy and he told me he wanted to "see" other women . . . I would pop in the eyeball with my tiny fists of fury!
> ...



I've dated guys who were not like that at all though.  A lot of men do actually want to be in a relationship, even though they might like to look at other women.  They aren't ALWAYS stupid.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is very well endowed in the breastesses.  She really does not like men looking at them. She even wears a T-shirt at the beach.
> ...



She's sick of guys starting at her boobs all the time and not seeing the rest of her!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



I don't mind showing some skin, but then I don't have big boobs, so I don't have that "problem."  I'm a small girl with small breasts that match the rest of my body.  My friend has HUGE breasts.  I mean humongous.  She has all kinds of complaints.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> She's sick of guys starting at her boobs all the time and not seeing the rest of her!


Maybe if she were more engaging she would discover that there are guys out there who appreciate a woman's brain also besides her tits and ass...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Probably back problems as well..............

To each his own................No problem with that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > She's sick of guys starting at her boobs all the time and not seeing the rest of her!
> ...



She's married.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



She has welts in her shoulders from her bra straps.  They are permanent too.  She's kind of chubby too though.  She could probably lose a little weight and her boobs would be smaller.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

PredFan said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




Get with the program! LOL.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...


You'll be in the doghouse when she finds out that mentioned her tits.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ass, tits, pussy.  You all worked up now?


Woo hoo!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > If I was with a guy and he told me he wanted to "see" other women . . . I would pop in the eyeball with* my tiny fists of fury!*
> ...


Objects may appear larger than they actually are!


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


There's a rest of her?

O.k.

I'm sorry.

In advance.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to pee and get off this message board.......


I'd like to watch you pee.

That's the first thing that popped in my head. Sorry, you asked


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



I'm just glad I don't have the issues that you guys have.  I can't imagine being obsessed with penises or something.    My goodness, you guys are just easy pickings.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to pee and get off this message board.......
> ...



Eww. Gross.  Why would you want to watch some strange lady taking a piss?  Fetish of yours?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just glad I don't have the issues that you guys have. *I can't imagine being obsessed with penises* or something.  My goodness, you guys are just easy pickings.


How about tits?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just glad I don't have the issues that you guys have. *I can't imagine being obsessed with penises* or something.  My goodness, you guys are just easy pickings.
> ...



What about them?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We don't have issues or obsessions!

We just happen to like tits and ass!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



Umm.  I think some of you do have an obsession.  It's like you've never seen them before!  You get all worked up over the internet???    Lol.  I'm sorry, but just because a guy says "I have a large penis," that would not do anything for me.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You know what I asked about...Pfft..
How about being obsessed with tits... you are not obsessed with dicks that's why I asked.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Umm. I think some of you do have an obsession. It's like you've never seen them before! You get all worked up over the internet???  Lol. *I'm sorry, but just because a guy says "I have a large penis," that would not do anything for me.*


How about tits? What do they do for you?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

Nah!

No obsession.

Seen one set, seen em all.

It does make for funny conversation.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Guys are weird, and they seem to get weirder with time.    They break women down into parts and don't bother looking at the whole person.  Then when they end up getting screwed over because they fell hard for some person who happens to have large breasts, they become bitter and angry.  That's the way it always goes.  Lol.  Silly.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Umm. I think some of you do have an obsession. It's like you've never seen them before! You get all worked up over the internet???  Lol. *I'm sorry, but just because a guy says "I have a large penis," that would not do anything for me.*
> ...



Well, I'm not a lezbot, so nothing.  I realize that boobs are just a body part.  Some men have them too!  Lol.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Guys are weird, and they seem to get weirder with time.    They break women down into parts and don't bother looking at the whole person.  Then when they end up getting screwed over because they fell hard for some person who happens to have large breasts, they become bitter and angry.  That's the way it always goes.  Lol.  Silly.


Glad I don't fit that description!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

You too can have ginormous breastesses if you have a few thousand bucks!    Have fun with them!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I'm not a lezbot, so nothing. *I realize that boobs are just a body part.* Some men have them too! Lol.


A very exciting FEMALE body part....


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You too can have* ginormous breastesses if you have a few thousand bucks!*   Have fun with them!


Sorry...all natural fiber only... no silicone!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm not a lezbot, so nothing. *I realize that boobs are just a body part.* Some men have them too! Lol.
> ...



No.  Men have them too.    They are called "moobs."


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You too can have* ginormous breastesses if you have a few thousand bucks!*   Have fun with them!
> ...



You don't know the difference!  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Watching beautiful women sit on the toilet and pee then grab a wad of toilet paper and dab dry then pull their panties up is so cute.

But she has to be cute of course.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Or not.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> No. Men have them too.  *They are called "moobs."*


Ewwwww......
That's why I emphasized female body part because I knew you would come back with something like that.(somewhat I know you after a few interactions)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Yes.  You already posted that.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Leslie Mann comes to mind!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No. Men have them too.  *They are called "moobs."*
> ...



It's true!  I've seen some guys with some big boobs!


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You don't know the difference! Lol.


I do. Let's leave it at that....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I've no desire to watch anyone peeing.  That's just weird.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I know it's true... and I say it again.... Ewwwwww......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know the difference! Lol.
> ...



Sure you do.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

The only way you would know is by touching, and I am quite sure that women would be kicking your arse if you tried that shit.    Oh, I forgot how "studly" you all are.  Lol.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Sure you do. Lol.


You doubt me? OK.. here is the deal... I bet you whatever you want to bet on that if I massaged your boobs I could tell immediately if you had implants or not. Deal? If you turn the deal down, then you have no place to tell me if I know or don't know.....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Do you li


Yousaidwhat said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Either with seth rogan or Paul rudd


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Yousaidwhat said:
> ...



So why you want to watch some old lady peeing?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sure you do. Lol.
> ...


I bet you $1000 you will like anal sex.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> So why you want to watch some old lady peeing?


Chris, sometimes you are so fucked up making me laugh....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She's 43. 2 years younger than me. Married to Judd apatow. How did he pull that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That doesn't answer my question.  I asked why you want to watch old ladies peeing?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So why you want to watch some old lady peeing?
> ...



I'm fucked up?  I'm not the one who wants to watch old ladies peeing!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Don't project your weirdness onto me now.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Is 43 old? Or do you mean bonzi?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Whomever.  Okay, why do you want to watch ANYONE excreting waste products?  Do you peep through holes in the wall in bathrooms?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


If she's peeping it's cute but if I hear something plunk into the water that's a boner killer.

You know that Erin Andrews case? One time in college I was a bellman at a Hilton. There was a barbazon modeling show going on and my boss told me to put tape on the windows of the doors because the models was going to all be changing in this big banquet room so I put tape on the outside of the door not the inside of the door so all I had to do was pull off a little corner and I could look in anytime I wanted. I must have spent the entire Sunday either checking people out or standing at the door peeling the tape back worrying that somebody might come up and catch me. I would have been in so much trouble. But I saw hundreds of naked women.

Omg I just realized there were little girls minors in that room. I would have got in huge trouble. I was 19.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



That is creepy as hell.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


>


Have you ever watched beastiality porn? I didn't like it but I still watched. Or 2 girls and a cup


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You like that stuff, don't you?  Don't lie.  You wouldn't watch it if you didn't.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well I wasn't looking at the little girls that's for sure. Lol.

And I was 19. What 19 year old wouldn't look?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


My wife put parental control on every device including Smart TV... so I am confined to talk about ChrisL's tits if they are real or not... right Chris?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Here is a prime example of why talking "sex talk" with strange men on the internet is a really BAD idea.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


I wouldn't do that today, but only because I wouldn't want to get caught. Just being honest


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



Fuck no.  You have The Bonze for that shit.  I find you all a bit creepy, as you already know.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



One with some pride maybe?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Here is a prime example of why talking "sex talk" with strange men on the internet is a really BAD idea.  Lol.


Why because you don't want complete honesty? 

And I'm sorry were we flirting? Or considering talking dirty to each other? Sorry I got in between you and defcons foreplay. I made it a creepy 3some. You guys should get a room. A rubber one.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a prime example of why talking "sex talk" with strange men on the internet is a really BAD idea.  Lol.
> ...



No.  You are scaring me!  Lol.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.


Are you sure if that's the reason?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I have my son, my family, my friends, and a good vibrator.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.
> ...



Why do you ask that?  What do you think the reason is?  I'm too ugly and disgusting to get dates?    Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.



What are some of the creepy things guys have done to you?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I've been in TWO long term relationships (over 5 years).  I know.  Lol.    Why would any woman torture herself willingly?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.
> ...



I steer clear of creeps.    No offense.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> *I have* my son, my family, my friends, and* a* *good vibrator*.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.


You are getting more and more attractive... keep going....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I have my son, my family, my friends, and a good vibrator.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.


Would you think it's creepy that I'd like to watch some strange lady use a vibrator on yourself?

There's nothing wrong with men, you just don't like men really.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


None taken


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *I have* my son, my family, my friends, and* a* *good vibrator*.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.
> ...


Keep going. I'm almost there


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *I have* my son, my family, my friends, and* a* *good vibrator*.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.
> ...



I'm already attractive.  Probably too attractive for you.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I have my son, my family, my friends, and a good vibrator.  Why would any woman want to deal with a man's bullshit when she doesn't absolutely HAVE to is beyond me.
> ...



Why would I like men?  Look at your behavior!  Good grief.  Anyways, that's not true.  Not all men "carry" themselves in the way you people on the internet do.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Just because I don't like YOU, doesn't mean I don't like men though.    Lol.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Why do you ask that? What do you think the reason is? I'm too ugly and disgusting to get dates?  Lol.


Uh..oh... let's not go there...you always get defensive when nobody insinuated any aesthetic issues. The hint may have been a personality treat if anything at all.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


So you have no reason to still be single unless you stear clear of any and all men because like you said, creepy men are why you stay single. If you have no experience with creepy men, don't judge all men by what a perv I am.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you ask that? What do you think the reason is? I'm too ugly and disgusting to get dates?  Lol.
> ...



Again, just because I don't like YOU doesn't mean there is something wrong with ME.  I think it's all you personally.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

No offense.  I don't hate you or anything.  I'm just not all that impressed.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 5, 2016)

This is sad


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Again, just because I don't like YOU doesn't mean there is something wrong with ME. I think it's all you personally.


On the defensive again. Have fun Chris, that's what this is about. We had fun so far but apparently you are getting serious. It never takes long before you take offense. WTF???


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


No I didn't like it. It's not like I want to see it again.

The fact is, this is what makes you a prude. Some women will pee in front of a guy and that means she is really comfortable around that guy. You would never do that. And only two positions for you. Missionary and you on top. Doggy and bj's only on his birthday.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Again, just because I don't like YOU doesn't mean there is something wrong with ME. I think it's all you personally.
> ...



I'm not defensive.  I really meant that.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've been in TWO long term relationships (over 5 years).  I know.  Lol.    Why would any woman torture herself willingly?


Why did they both leave?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in TWO long term relationships (over 5 years).  I know.  Lol.    Why would any woman torture herself willingly?
> ...


It was their fault. They were creepy assholes, I guess. Everybody is creepy...all men are creepy, right Chris?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've been in TWO long term relationships (over 5 years).  I know.  Lol.    Why would any woman torture herself willingly?
> ...



Who said that?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>


I sing and play guitar and I redid hey there Delila so that it's written by a staulker. Funny.

You think I'm 1000 miles away but actually tonight I'm in your city yes it's true, I'm in your closet watching you.

Oh it's not what you do to me but what I'll do to you. Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Most of you who post here are creepy.    FACT.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



To be honest, I don't think about you . . . so . . . yeah.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I would probably kick your sorry arse.    Lol.  I was a gymnast.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh snap!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm MUCH stronger than I look.  Fair warning.  I've also taken kick boxing, so bring it creeps!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That's hot. I wrestled in college.


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > This is also a good example of why I'm still single.    I don't want to deal with that kind of shit.  Lol.
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You won't think it's so "hot" when you laying on the ground, bloody and crying for your mom.    Lol.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> You won't think it's so "hot" *when you laying on the ground, bloody *and crying for your mom.  Lol.


Come on Chris, you need to date when it is not the time of the month...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You are so cute. Actually you seem a little angry. What happened? Have you taken self defense classes?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You won't think it's so "hot" *when you laying on the ground, bloody *and crying for your mom.  Lol.
> ...



I would probably kick all your arses at the same time with one hand tied behind my back!    Wimps.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You won't think it's so "hot" *when you laying on the ground, bloody *and crying for your mom.  Lol.
> ...



Oh, that was a period joke.  Very funny.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You won't think it's so "hot" *when you laying on the ground, bloody *and crying for your mom.  Lol.
> ...


It is so much better if someone else is holding the vibrator and you can't cuddle with the vibrator.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You wouldn't like me when I'm angry.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You weigh a buck nothing.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I would probably kick all your arses at the same time with one hand tied behind my back!  Wimps.


I don't like team work with other guys on a girl... how about getting another gal?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I told you already about my fists of fury.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Doesn't matter I would never harm another person unless they had it coming and I certainly was joking in the dellilah song


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

My first fight ever when I was 11 years old was with a boy, and guess who won?  That's right. This girl.    I kicked his ass.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Bridgette Lee Bruce's illegitimate daughter.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't say hi ya.  I say HIYAAA!    Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My first fight ever when I was 11 years old was with a boy, and guess who won?  That's right. This girl.    I kicked his ass.


How do you think you do against a lady mma fighter?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > My first fight ever when I was 11 years old was with a boy, and guess who won?  That's right. This girl.    I kicked his ass.
> ...



I'd probably get my butt kicked, but you aren't a lady MMA fighter, so I think I could take you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I don't say hi ya.  I say HIYAAA!    Lol.


I learned Mexican judo. Judont know if I got a gun and judont know if i got a knife


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Makes perfect sense. I wrestled in college. How come they don't let girls wrestle? And you weigh 99 soaking wet I weigh double you. As Hogan says, "whatcha gonna do brother when the sealybobo puts the smackdown. Wait, that's the rock, the fact is jabronee it doesn't matter what you think if you smell what sealybobo is cooking


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I weigh 105 pounds.  All muscles.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > You won't think it's so "hot" *when you laying on the ground, bloody *and crying for your mom.  Lol.
> ...


She's way past those days.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh I know.  Look at me.  I'm just an old woman now.    Sorry bud, you already admitted you lied.  Can't go back to that now.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No guy does. It's maybe why you're single. Too angry


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...


Lied about what?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You just


sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You're just mad because I won't talk dirty to you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



About you telling me I'm an old lady.  Lol.  I mean really.  Who do you think you're fooling?  You are ridiculous.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Sorry, but I can do WAAAAY better.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

Some women go through "the change" as young as 40. So that Leslie Mann might have gone through menopause 3 years ago and look at her


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Some women go through "the change" as young as 40. So that Leslie Mann might have gone through menopause 3 years ago and look at her



Oh please.  Cut the shit.    Ridiculous.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You aren't old. 40 give or take.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I'm 37, but there are 20-something-year-old boys that I could be with if I wanted to.    Most people think I'm younger than 37.  Now, you all can get mad about that and start insulting me over it, but that is just the TRUTH!  Sorry if it is upsetting to some of you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Some women go through "the change" as young as 40. So that Leslie Mann might have gone through menopause 3 years ago and look at her
> ...


I bet you a million bucks you would get into arguments with your man on saturdays back when you had a man and the arguments probably went on all day. You've convinced yourself it was them but I think you like you argue and push buttons.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Only with the retards here on the forum.    That's why I'm here!  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well you could be 40 but maybe you being a prude makes you seem older.

OR maybe we're not jerkin your chain they are.

You're a cougar for sure no if ands or buts about it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


When there's no men around to bust their balls, come here and bust ours.

At least your boyfriend's get sex. Probably once a week.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Apparently that is more often than you are getting it!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


My girlfriend wants to do it any night we can, which is almost every night. It's almost part of the falling asleep process..

But then it's time to clean her off, let the air out of her and put her back under my mattress and go to bed


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Ha ha!  Well, at least you don't have to worry about her picking fights with you and kicking your arse.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm just kidding.  I don't really want to beat you up Bo-Bo.  Lol.


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

why doctors make a nice salary to tell patients they don't know what caused their problem or no clue how to resolve it


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I'm thinking that it's time to get out of here and start getting ready for work very shortly!  I have to work 4 to midnight tonight.


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I'm thinking that it's time to get out of here and start getting ready for work very shortly!  I have to work 4 to midnight tonight.




You work two jobs too huh?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 5, 2016)

fbj said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm thinking that it's time to get out of here and start getting ready for work very shortly!  I have to work 4 to midnight tonight.
> ...



I do!  It kind of sucks, but it's worth the $$$!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm thinking smoked trout in a seafood chowder....hmmm....I think it could overpower the profile...maybe just a little...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm thinking I drank too much Crown last night..


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

I;m thinking why do Doritos and Pepsi go so well together?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

It's pretty dull.  I have a mirror facing the toilet.  It's very awkward.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I'd pee on someone.  But I would be laughing my ass off
Especially if I were terminal - but I still would not suck a dick.  That is totally not comfortable.  Work.  You have to really love a guy to do that shit.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm very jumpy and honest today - today is the day to ask me questions.  I may even freak out


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm very jumpy and honest today - today is the day to ask me questions.  I may even freak out



Would you sit on my face and watch TV and eat dinner?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 5, 2016)

Right now I'm thinking:
"Your kid is 3 years old. You can't blame your fat ass on the pregnancy anymore."


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very jumpy and honest today - today is the day to ask me questions.  I may even freak out
> ...



with or without my clothes on?


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Without


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

fbj said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



no, I don't think so.  But I'm sure there are women that would...... has to be......


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 5, 2016)

Thinking I am going to try the first bottle of the Black IPA I made to see how it is coming along....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 5, 2016)

I wish I had a piece of wedding cake to eat.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 5, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




They do. Exposing your lie, poser?


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

drifter said:


> I wish I had a piece of wedding cake to eat.


I wish a had a piece to eat right now too...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 5, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Thinking I am going to try the first bottle of the Black IPA I made to see how it is coming along....



Oh yeah....damn I forgot how good this was. Been a couple years since I made this. This has got to into rotation. 10% alcohol to boot!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

I wish I had bottles of wine to drink, fun people to hang out with and then, anything goes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I wish I had bottles of wine to drink, fun people to hang out with and then, anything goes!!!!!!!!!!



You drink the wine - I will drink my beer.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had bottles of wine to drink, fun people to hang out with and then, anything goes!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I'm high maintenance.. but not in the way you think.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

.... it won't cost you money, but it might cost you your sanity....and end life as you know it now .... you can ask around about that......


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

I wish Bonzi was here so I could put some cheese cake on her ass cheeks


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I wish I had bottles of wine to drink, fun people to hang out with and then, anything goes!!!!!!!!!!




Buy the wine and they will come.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Men always get quiet when I require their minds and souls.  Is that scary or something?  I mean, I'm just a little old woman.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

fbj said:


> I wish Bonzi was here so I could put some cheese cake on her ass cheeks


There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## defcon4 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hmm.....hmm...


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > I wish Bonzi was here so I could put some cheese cake on her ass cheeks
> ...




WHat the fuck you mean there goes the neighborhood?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

fbj said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


LOL

You know exactly what it means.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 5, 2016)

I am unable to explain it properly for a few more hours due to the 21 days that ends tonight.  Someone else please explain that meaning to him.


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Cause I;'m the BLACK MAN?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 5, 2016)

Girls Girls Girls!


----------



## fbj (Mar 5, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Girls Girls Girls!




I would put my nose in all of their asses


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 5, 2016)

I love the voice of the woman who talks on the show, Snapped.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Girls Girls Girls!



If I got to look like any of them I would choose the girl on the end (last on our right...)                                                        ^^^^^^^


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 6, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> I love the voice of the woman who talks on the show, Snapped.



I like Angie Harmon's voice (Rizzoli & Isles)  -  I like Demi Moore's voice too....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 6, 2016)

I hope I get better soon cause I'm tired of waking up at 4 and 5am in the morning!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I hope I get better soon cause I'm tired of waking up at 4 and 5am in the morning!


Unfortunately I'm used to getting up early...........3:30  every morning...................get up and go to work............get home after 5 p.m...............

Internal clock gets me up on days off..............

What am I thinking this morning......................the song I'm listening to.........


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm wondering what the hell is going on....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Mar 6, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm wondering what the hell is going on....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 6, 2016)

eagle1462010 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering what the hell is going on....



yeah well you know what they say, ignorance is bliss.....
but I'd rather be rip roaring drunk!


----------

